# Photography course!!



## justine09 (Nov 5, 2011)

For each of the following hypothetical photographic assignments you have the following equipment at your disposal (note that you do not have any zoom lenses): 
&#61559;Two small format DSLR cameras with full sized 35mm sensors &#61559;20mm lens 
&#61559;24mm tilt-shift lens 
&#61559;35mm lens 
&#61559;50mm lens 
&#61559;90mm tilt-shift lens 
&#61559;100mm macro lens 
&#61559;135mm lens 
&#61559;300mm lens 
&#61559;Neutral Density Filter 
&#61559;Polarising Filter 
&#61559;Two quick cycle portable flash units made specifically for your cameras &#61559;Transportable studio flash gear 
&#61559;Tripod 
&#61559;Monopod 
Nominate which of the abovementioned equipment you would use for each of the following 10 scenarios and give a brief explanation of why you made those choices: 
1. A large art gallery has hired you to photograph every individual framed painting in the gallery for an upcoming exhibition. They require colour accurate copies of the artwork for use in a catalogue. This is what I have come up with of any one could tell me if I'm on the right track it has taken me ages to get this 1 done now to the other 9 :/ it's not easy and this is the 1st assignment !! Here is my answer

1- I would take both DSLR camera's and I would fit one of them with the 90mm tilt-shift lens to photograph large painting's to correct for any perspective distortion. I would fit the other camera with a 100mm macro lens to photograph small painting's to get a close and sharp image. I would also take transportable studio flash gear incase the lighting was not right. The last two things I would take is a polarising filter to reduce reflections if needed and the last thing would be a tripod to eliminate camera shake. This is how I am going to submit it if any one can let me no if this would be right thank you


----------



## Overread (Nov 5, 2011)

If you're using the studio lights and if there is just you working chance are you'll only need one DSLR body since you won't be fast swapping lenses between shots - so you'd just interchange the lenses as needed. If you were doing weddings, sports, reporting or action where you'd need fast changes then the two bodies would come into their own. 

Lighting wise I'd also take the flash units, studio lighting gear needs space to be setup and you might not get all the space you need at the gallery, so packing these gives you something you can work with in tighter spots. 

Lens wise I'd agree with that choice, though I'd also be tempted to take along a shorter focal length lens simply because, without further clarification, you might well find that the longer focal lengths are a bit too long for indoor work; esp on some of the larger works. The 24mm would be the most tempting because of its tiltshift feature; but it wide angle might cause you distortion problems which would need correction in the editing stage; other might recommend the 50mm instead


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the macro idea, it gives you some creative options. I agree with overread though, the 90mm may not be wide enough to get the entire frame.


----------

